# A knock at your door



## Dunbar (Sep 17, 2012)

*I spend a lot of time thinking how I would handle this situation. *

-There has been a catastrophic event - Solar EMP, Nuclear, Biological, Meteor, or War. No power, no heat, and water. Walmart is wiped out.

-People are looking for food and water. You get a knock at your front door. Do you answer? (If you don't, they will assume the place is abandoned, and will enter)

-You open the door - what do you say?

Hello? 
What do you want? 
How can I help you?
Piss off?
Do you just shoot?

You know what they want - what they need. They are hungry. Their family is starving. They seem nice. They beg and plead. Do you give out food and water. ( have you ever feed a stray cat? they don't leave )

-How would you humanly handle this situation?

Send them away?
Feed them?
Put them to work to earn their way?
Ignore them?
Bargain?
Kill them?

I try to do what I can to help my neighbors. In the Army, I was taught that God comes first, then family, and lastly work. But I must protect my family first. God gave me this family, and He put me in charge of them. I will protect my family in a manner that respects God. When I know they are safe, I will do what I can for my neighbors. But I will not allow myself to jeopardize what He has placed me in charge of. If I have extra food, water, and money I will give it. If my family is in danger, I will take.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I think this is one of those situations that what people say they would do and what they actually would do is two different things. But the main thing is that this is the main way that a break in would occur. No one will show up with criminal written on his face.


----------



## Dunbar (Sep 17, 2012)

I know every situation presents a different outcome.

How do you mentally prepare, and physically stock up for "visitors" ? If it is winter time, you could have them cut fire wood in exchange for food. In the summer they could maintain the garden, your traps, or your water supply in exchange for supplies. ( But now they know what you have - where you have it - they don't need you - they can take what they want - and more).

Short leash. Keep it simple and productive. Cleaning game, chopping wood (all season), and hauling (mule work). Don't expose your strengths and always protect your weakness.

"It is much safer to be feared than loved because ...love is preserved by the link of obligation which, owing to the baseness of men, is broken at every opportunity for their advantage; but fear preserves you by a dread of punishment which never fails."

― Niccolò Machiavelli, The Prince - year 1513


----------



## 8675309 (Feb 17, 2013)

If I know them, I help them. If I don't know them, they have to leave.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Dunbar said:


> ...You get a knock at your front door. Do you answer? (If you don't, they will assume the place is abandoned, and will enter)...


I never answer my door to anybody, never have, never will unless I know exactly who they are and if I want them in.
Once my doorbell was ringing on and off for a full 15 minutes but I was on the computer and couldn't be bothered to answer, why should I? It eventually stopped and they went away. 
It turned out it was my sister and niece making a surprise visit but I don't care, they should have let me know in advance they were coming.
As for bad guys possibly busting in if you don't answer, no problem, just shoot the motherf*ckers dead, that's what guns are for aren't they, or have you all gone soft? ha ha..


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If I read the case you laid out right ,someone already screwed up . They would not get the close to the door.
Anyone coming near the property would be challenged a lot sooner than that. That is why we prepare.
Once any event causes SHTF mode to go into effect this area gets locked down.
If we can extend help to others we will, but it will take place well outside our living areas.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

They would been warned by the sign that clearly states:

"Invited? Welcome!
Uninvited? Start Running!"


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Good girl in this news item, but next time hide behind the settee then stand up when he comes in and give him the full clip into his chest and head BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG..

*Okla. Girl, 12, Shoots Intruder During Home Burglary*
_"Kendra had taken shelter in a closet, clutching her mother's .40 caliber glock gun while she listened to the intruder make his way around her home. 
Her fear intensified to sheer terror, when she saw the knob of the closet door beginning to turn. 
At that point, that for the first time in her life, Kendra fired a gun. 
Police said the bullet traveled straight through the closet door and struck 32-year-old Stacey Jones in the shoulder, scaring him out of the house" _

Okla. Girl, 12, Shoots Intruder During Home Burglary - Yahoo! News


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Every ones home, situation, and location is differant, for me and my house hold, I have a maintainable perimiter, and the ability to monitor incoming trafic coming up the drive for close to a half mile, I do not normally, (special considerations make exceptions) intend for unwanted persons to come in close proximity with out being acknowledged. Once they are on the front poarch it is a differant story, One will have to make quick rational judgement on their intent.

I do not knormally intend to over react and begin firing randomly, know matter how bad the outling situation is, or is perceived to be. 

A distressed 25 year old brunette woman with a thick ass and big titties will be treated differantly than a skevue wounded male weilding a weapon, making verbal demands.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

well this is my take on it, in a true catastrophic event and it gets to the point where people are going door to door to beg for food you should have a good enough perimeter where they should not even make it to the front door. If you are vulnerable enough for them to get the close I would think you have other things to worry about.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

alterego said:


> A distressed 25 year old brunette woman with a thick ass and big titties will be treated differantly than a skevue wounded male weilding a weapon, making verbal demands.


As my wife says "men are so easily fooled." ;-)


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

_Originally Posted by alterego 
A distressed 25 year old brunette woman with a thick ass and big titties will be treated differantly than a skevue wounded male weilding a weapon, making verbal demands._



rice paddy daddy said:


> As my wife says "men are so easily fooled." ;-)


Yeah, in "The Book of Eli" a gang uses one of their women members as bait at the side of the road calling out to passersby "Help me...please help me", and then the gang come out of hiding..


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

alterego said:


> Every ones home, situation, and location is differant, for me and my house hold, I have a maintainable perimiter, and the ability to monitor incoming trafic coming up the drive for close to a half mile, I do not normally, (special considerations make exceptions) intend for unwanted persons to come in close proximity with out being acknowledged. Once they are on the front poarch it is a differant story, One will have to make quick rational judgement on their intent.
> 
> I do not knormally intend to over react and begin firing randomly, know matter how bad the outling situation is, or is perceived to be.
> 
> A distressed 25 year old brunette woman with a thick ass and big titties will be treated differantly than a skevue wounded male weilding a weapon, making verbal demands.


Just be on the lookout for the Distressed Brunette's Weapon Wielding Male hiding off the side of the porch.While she has your undivided attention, the Alpha Male can have his way.

This has been the downfall of heterosexual males since the beginning of time and will continue until the end.


----------



## PrimalSurvival (Feb 23, 2013)

No one would get near my front door. And there would be a sign at my gate.

"Trespassers will be shot,
Survivors will be shot again."

Then if they cross that threshold....bye bye!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Dunbar said:


> ..How do you mentally prepare, and physically stock up for "visitors" ?...


That's easy! If you NEED them AND can feed them, let them stick around-

*"You need us, we need you"!*






But if you don't need them or can't feed them them tell them "Sorry, our group can only just manage to feed itself and we can't take on anybody else, try the Walton's farm down the road". 
If they refuse to go, shoot 'em and feed 'em to your hogs.
In a survival situation you sure as hell can't carry passengers or you'll starve!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

How many on here have said gold and silver aren't worth anything, but you find out during a horrible time you are wrong? An able bodied Marine arrives at your door. His wife and young child in tow, offering 3 ounces of silver and 12 hours of hard labor or guard duty just for some water and a meal? You know that "guy" down the street wants 10 pieces of silver for a case of 00 buck that would make you feel better and be worth a fortune with your extra shot guns. After a day, the Marine and his family prove trust worthy, helpful, and if you had an extra shotgun and some ammo he'd go back to where he hid an ounce of gold. You demand 7 more pieces of silver too and agree to feed them 3 more days. He agrees. The Marine and has family live in a tent in the back yard, now you don't have to worry about your rear flank. You are up an ounce of gold and 200 rounds of 00 buck, out an old shotgun and have an able bodied assistant to help you at most anytime. 

Because you answered the knock at the door.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> If I read the case you laid out right ,someone already screwed up . They would not get the close to the door.
> Anyone coming near the property would be challenged a lot sooner than that. That is why we prepare.
> Once any event causes SHTF mode to go into effect this area gets locked down.
> If we can extend help to others we will, but it will take place well outside our living areas.


^^^^^ THIS.

Smitty901 has the right answer from my perspective. Trust no one. Man is wolf to man.


----------



## Sr40ken (Nov 21, 2012)

In a true SHTF situation and I don't know them, they ain't getting in and they ain't gettin' me stuff. If I know them and don't trust them they ain't gettin' in and ain't gettin' me stuff. I'll be arming one close friend(he is well preppared and capable) and his wife( for reasons I won't dicuss in public), and allying with a a local LEO and his family(Very well preppared and very capable), my daughter and her hubby(caspable)and my grandson are welcome as is the mother in law. Other than that it will be as needed situation. It depends on how fluid the situation is to what adjustments we'll make.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Speaking of unwanted visitors, this guy in a Twilight Zone episode called 'The Shelter' broke the *KEEP IT TO YOURSELF * prepping rule and blabbed to his neighbours that he was a prepper and that he'd got a cellar-bunker. Bad call..

_1- A happy neighbourhood birthday party, what could possibly go wrong?
2- Radio announcer- "Incoming enemy missiles. get in your shelters!"
3- "Lemme in, I'm your mate"......."F*ck off!"
4- "None of us have got a shelter, let's bust into his!"
5- Radio announcer-"False alarm"
6- "Get out of my house you motherf*ckers!"_


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

Hmm, I don't let strangers in, during good times. I have a fair amount of land around me, and a barking dog. No one would get too close. Would I throw some one a bag of beans and rice, probably. I'm not heartless, but I'm cynical. It would be best if they moved on. If it was a pandemic, they would not get anywhere near. You would be a fool to expose yourself.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Question you have to ask is why are they knocking? They have to know or assume a certain amount of risk that the people in side need more than they do and that they may be pulled in, raped, beaten, pillaged and killed. Knowing that they either have one awesome Plan "B" or they trust you for some reason.


----------



## Sr40ken (Nov 21, 2012)

"watch your 6""


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I would just surprise them by coming around the side of the house and order all hands where I can see them. First one who didn't comply with a smile goes down. IF his buddies are still in a fighting mood they are already screwed.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> If it was a bad guy he'd likely be covered by badguys in the bushes


My bushes are like 3 foot tall spruces, he better know some killer munchkins or something.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Naw, those bushes have like three inches of clearance under them, the cat doesn't even hide under them.


----------



## Blademaker (Feb 22, 2013)

No place to hide around my house in Marietta, woods all around at our home in the N GA mountains, but relatively secluded.
When ever I answer the door, I'm armed.
In a SHTF scenario, I'll come up the side of the house or behind them from the garage. 
If I know them and they are considered friends, I'll ask them what they want.
If I do not know them, I've already considered them a potential enemy, and they best leave.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

You gotta think of this at all angles....

1. If you dont answer the door....He's coming in looking for whatever he can find...your going to have to shoot him!
2. If you meet him at the door and tell him F off then he's coming back with buddies....why would you be gaurding so hard...you got food..your going to have to shoot him!
3. If you meet him outside telling him to hit the road he knows you have food..He knows better...your going to have to shoot him!
4. If he is armed ..shoot first...take weapon and drag him away...He may all of a sudden do the same to you instead of asking for food.

Best thing to do is be armed....Be covered by another gun....and appear be in the same shape he's in...pretending to be looking for food..Ask him for food BEFORE he can ask you!....tell him you just got back from searching with nothing...... Be ragged...clothes dirty....take a swig of green or yellow food color and eat a handfull of peanuts every morning after you brush your teeth.

Look NASTY!...If he gets antsy or questions too much....shoot the SOB and drag him upwind and in the open for the buzzards.

Hell Just Shoot him and dont worry about it!


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

He is not going to get to the front door.

He is going to run into some world-of-hurt problems with those pesky little three foot bushes popping up all over the place.


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

As much as I'd like to send them away with "I told you so..." if they have kids I'd be forced to help where I could. Yep, I'm the sucker that buys the Girl Scout cookies that we don't want EVERY FREAKIN TIME! Then when I'm not looking they hit my wife up & sell them to her too. Our friends vanish when it's cookie season, they are tired of us pushing off truckloads of free cookies on them. Bottom line is I've always found a way to survive. Kids may not and really... who is more important?


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

JPARIZ said:


> As much as I'd like to send them away with "I told you so..." if they have kids I'd be forced to help where I could. Yep, I'm the sucker that buys the Girl Scout cookies that we don't want EVERY FREAKIN TIME! Then when I'm not looking they hit my wife up & sell them to her too. Our friends vanish when it's cookie season, they are tired of us pushing off truckloads of free cookies on them. Bottom line is I've always found a way to survive. Kids may not and really... who is more important?


Your'e right, as a parent it would be hard to turn away children. My home seems to spawn these creatures, open the front door and find a new one every few days as it is. lol So I would have a hard time turning away any child at any age. I have two and don't want to see any child hurt anymore than I would want mine to. I would do what I could...stressing _that it's all I could do.._ But you have to think about that as well, someone would lower themselves in a SHTF situation and use their children as a ways and means...to destroy you.

With that said, whether I let anyone in the door or not would depend on if I knew them, and if *then* they messed with my family, I'd just slit their throats and watch the dust roll out. You don't mess with my family..period!


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

Have always had a soft spot for hungry kids. When in RVN generally gave half my rations to the kids who hung around to various posts I had. Had to start looking at my heart when I got played for the sucker when a lady pan handling and using her little girl as bait scammed me for a donation. Didn't pick up on it until much later when I saw her catching another guy at a location across town and then hitting me up again using same crying tears running down the face routine. One born every day, that was just my day.


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

As liberal as I have been called in this forum - I would not help them at all. There is a finite amount of food/water in my house and property. However I would point them to the woods up the street that has an abundance of deer/small game and a creek. They are welcome to put up shelter there and hunt/fish to support themselves. When I am out foraging or whatever, they are welcome to barter with me. I would not be aggressive with them, but firm


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I agree that if the situation has turned to that, they should have never gotten to the door. I or someone else should have challenged them way before hand with a regular watch set. That situation and with the time passed, a discussion with the people in my area of how to handle wandering beggars should have already occured. If it's someone I know than it depends on who and how I'd help them. Family is blood kin and my few close friends I look at as close to family. I'm very picky about my friends too and who I consider them to be which is why I'm not one of the people here looking to form or join any group. I have people I know from work and play, but that doesn't make them friends, just acquaintances. When someone comes they'll be met by someone here armed and careful. If they don't want to go away peacefully when turned down than that's their choice, but I won't be nice about it.


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

Self defense is often unavoidable but... we have time to prepare so it makes sense to add to the pile just in case. I'd rather spend a few dollars now than take a life later. If I let a kid get hurt or go hungry there isn't much point in sticking around anyway.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Oswegoscott
Quote: Kids probably wouldn't be wandering around alone after a SHTF event. It may be a ploy to get you to open the door (adults hidden nearby)
Even if legit,there may be a dozen the next day --then it's the parents tagging along. Nope,gotta draw a line and stick to it.- cuz your family
is counting on you to do whatever it takes to feed and protect them.


You have a lot more faith in this society then me, I bet many children would be turned out on the street as soon as their parents stopped receiving support.


----------



## cjones636 (Feb 22, 2013)

I Would open the door and tell them to run then start counting down from 5 with a gun pointed at them. Harsh i know, but that's what i would do.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The hardest part would be the kids, no doubt about it. The problem is the people who use the kids for bait or scamming. How do you tell if they are legit or not? This takes away from your family. Those you and I have sworn to protect.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

Whew, just makes me sick to think about kids being turned out because lack of support and to fend for themselves. What's sad, it don't take a SHTF scenario for that to happen in todays world as it is. Just look at the amount of small time thugs, gang members, etc, that we already have on our hands, they have already been turned out. Excuse my bluntness, but if half the parents gave a shit that ended up with kids like that, they'd gotten a handle on the problem when it started, not stand there and say, "I couldn't do anything with them...." that's a poor excuse in my books. 

I don't like the thoughts of turning a child away, I would find it hard to handle, and would probably be to my demise. Where my problem would be is my house is already a part-time home to several young people that come for the night, stay the weekend...or week. I would never turn them away, couldn't if I wanted too. I am the 2nd "momma". 

So, I prep....and prep for more than 4. You never know...


----------



## Echo47 (Aug 11, 2021)

I'd take issue with the situation. If stuff goes sideways, I'm not opening that door or the steel gate outside of it without knowing
1:Who it is
2:What they want
3:Number of people
4: That the back door is already covered by someone else, in case it's a distraction.

If the proverbial fecal matter hits the proverbial air relocation device, EVERYTHING is enemy territory. It should be treated as such.

Beyond that, my response (which is all backed by a firearm, BTW) will vary based on whom it is, & when they come. If a "Friend" comes at night, you better believe my red flags are up.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

I look through the peephole and don't open the door if I don't know them. If I do know them and I know they're liberals, I still won't answer the door.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*what people say they would do and what they actually would do is two different things*

I think this reference has the most insight upon finding a new wrinkle in your safety. For example, an old buddy of mine has a very distinctive "knock" on the door. Having said that, this also could be a stranger, and I might fling open the door just "assuming" I knew the 'knock' to be the 'individual.'

Viewing this, a simple tap on the door could evoke your curiosity leading to creating an open entry. I always flip on an outside light, and while that doesn't always work, it gives me a possible chance for "go or no go."

I've seen and heard a lot of those responses from inside the house without opening any doors. At my age, any item that delays a stalker is ample time for me to buttress my security.


----------



## Cellcounter10 (10 mo ago)

Dunbar said:


> *I spend a lot of time thinking how I would handle this situation. *
> 
> -There has been a catastrophic event - Solar EMP, Nuclear, Biological, Meteor, or War. No power, no heat, and water. Walmart is wiped out.
> 
> ...


The minute you help ONE person with food, water, etc, you are on the hook for ALL the people they know and care about. They will bring others to your door in droves. 
Question: How many meals are you willing to take out of the mouths of your kids or grandkids, to feed others who did not prep, and scoffed at people who did?


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

Cellcounter10 said:


> The minute you help ONE person with food, water, etc, you are on the hook for ALL the people they know and care about. They will bring others to your door in droves.
> Question: How many meals are you willing to take out of the mouths of your kids or grandkids, to feed others who did not prep, and scoffed at people who did?


That would happen with the people who only have the "We only buy for the week" attitude, I feel sorry for those but I'm not the local food bank. I have a friend that only buys for a week and he made the comment once about coming to our house if shtf, I'd take him and his wife in because I can fully trust them and they have skills that would be useful.

It would be hard turning people away but it is something that you'd need to do, family first strangers last, I'd point them to the Church about two miles away and they can get help.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

One Shot said:


> have a friend that only buys for a week and he made the comment once about coming to our house if shtf, I'd take him and his wife in because I can fully trust them and they have skills that would be useful.


Some can only afford a week at a time. If they are willing to help, then so am I. Those who always had to have the newest, latest and greatest well, good for them. They had the chance to do the right thing.

And in case you're wondering, it's seems the Mormon's have the same issues within the church. Maybe 10% have food storage.


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

I didn't answer for this guy - can't believe every prepper doesn't have at least a doorbell cam


----------

